# 2240 thermostat



## steve2240 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 1977 JD 2240 and the temp gauge is not registering. I would like to know where the sending unit is on the tractor. I.E what makes the gauge read the temp. Any tips on resolving this would be appreciated also.


----------

